# North Bergen, NJ - How much are my plows worth?



## perez23 (Sep 5, 2020)

I am curious to know what my plows are worth. I have one Western 7'6 ultra mount plow with wire harness and mount for a ram. That plow works great and has slight rust. My 2nd plow is a 7foot sport duty Boss with wire harness and mount for a jeep the plow works great and has little to no rust. My 3rd plow is a 6foot Snowdogg with wire harness and mount for a jeep, the plow works great and has slight rust. Just wanted to know what i can ask for each plow. Not sure on the year of the plows.


----------

